
This Is Probably How to Control and Engineer User Growth - dgaff
https://medium.com/@dgaff/this-is-probably-how-to-control-and-engineer-user-growth-fa28e0ec8bdc#.c2x00gng5
======
tmaly
say what?

~~~
dgaff
[http://boostershot.io/](http://boostershot.io/) is the signup URL if you want
to try it out in the near future

